# Help ID sex of a Bantam - 3 months old



## cutiek028 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm not sure of the breed but they are definitely those small chicken breeds (which is a bantam right? Please correct me if I'm wrong).

















Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

cutiek028 said:


> I'm not sure of the breed but they are definitely those small chicken breeds (which is a bantam right? Please correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> View attachment 42172
> View attachment 42173
> ...


From my experience of owning bantys i would guess that is most likely a hen. Sorry for responding at 2:16 am.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to say it could very well be a mix. We might be able to tell more when it grows some more. 

And yes, you're correct the little ones are called bantams. 

@Chick named small fri 2 AM. Really?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to say it could very well be a mix. We might be able to tell more when it grows some more.
> 
> And yes, you're correct the little ones are called bantams.
> 
> @Chick named small fri 2 AM. Really?


Yeah i was just so bored. And my friend was asleep. And i could not sleep. So yeah on the forum at 2 am


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty dead here at 2 AM since most of us are sleeping.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Pretty dead here at 2 AM since most of us are sleeping.


Yeah tell me about it. I should be asleep at 2 am but there are stupid ghosts in my house. And i can only see them. They are jerks. I jo i am not crazy beacuse i have seen the move stuff around my house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And what do I say to that? Time to move?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And what do I say to that? Time to move?


Yeah tell me about it


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

With that red comb the size that it is I would say cockerel.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah tell me about it. I should be asleep at 2 am but there are stupid ghosts in my house. And i can only see them. They are jerks. I jo i am not crazy beacuse i have seen the move stuff around my house.


I have gave them names. There names are mr' night tarror miss. Night tarror hidden tarror and mr. Jack tarror.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I have gave them names. There names are mr' night tarror miss. Night tarror hidden tarror and mr. Jack tarror.


Excuse me now i have yo go catch my lavender orpingtons and feed them


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to say it could very well be a mix. We might be able to tell more when it grows some more.
> 
> And yes, you're correct the little ones are called bantams.
> 
> @Chick named small fri 2 AM. Really?


Yes I used to stay up until 2-3 am


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Definitely a bantam and appears a cockerel. The comb is dark red and big so I'm saying definite cockerel.


----------

